# 2nd Annual Seersucker Day...Post your pictures!



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Here it is folks, the official picture thread for seersucker day '07. 

Post away!

If you're not picture savvy, just tell us what you're wearing.

JB


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Seersucker day*

Gray Berle trousers w1.75" cuff.
White Mercer OCBD
Navy/red small repeating pattern tie
Alden LHS cordovans 
Blue/white seersucker from Max's in Charleston (RIP)
cordo/burgundy alligator strap w gold tone buckle.

It's a sparkling first day of summer here in NC
Tom


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not photo-savvy, but I am turned out for the day.

DB navy/white 'sucker suit.
Blue pinpoint shirt, point collar, French cuffs
Argyle and Sutherland bow
986s
Gator srap/engine-turned buckle
White linen square

There was a three-way contest this morning between my tan/cream, SB navy/white and DB navy/white. The DB won out.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Also not photo-savvy, but ...

Gray 2 button seersucker suit, not a sack but still looks great (Tom James MTM -- off-the-rack won't fit me right)
White OCBD (Brooks polo)
Yellow on burgundy repp tie (Brooks Makers)
White linen pocket square
Gray braces (Trafalgar)
Classic white suede dress shoes -- some brogueing (J&M)

Still morning, but lots of compliments -- from both men and women.

I own two seersucker suits (one blue and one gray), a solid navy seersucker blazer, a pair of tailored seersucker odd trousers (perfect with a jacket), three pair of odd seersucker trousers (various Bill's styles) and two seersucker shirts. 

I love Atlanta, I love summer, and I love seersucker.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm going back for more sushi today. Wonder what she'll think about Mr. Seersucker White Buck?

Now if I were only photo savy.--Ha, Ha, Ha!!!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

B2 SS suit 2 button no darts
B2 tie
RL OCBD
Ae Graysons Burgundy
Peter Blair linen square white with the great pink trim
Sockless
AA 406 Tortoise

Happy Seersucker Day everyone!


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

BR cotton sportcoat
Jantzen shirt
Kent Wang pink checked seersucker pocket square


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Kent Wang said:


> BR cotton sportcoat
> Jantzen shirt
> Kent Wang pink checked seersucker pocket square


Really nice looking square, might I inquire how you arranged it?


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

Just a reverse puff, though it came out very orderly this time.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Kent, I think that that fold looks particularly good with the peak lapels.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

BB white OCBD
Vineyard Vines tie, red w/ tiny golfer motif
Canali black blazer (-1)
Tiffany engine-turned buckle with brown lizard strap
Polo blue/white seersucker pants (1 3/4" cuff)
Pantherella navy BTC socks
Alden cap toe bluchers in cigar shell cordovan with natural edge trim


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I am heading out to lunch. I expect to see some pictures when I get back.

Now, what do I order, the Reuben or the Sailor?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

blue/white BB seersucker suit
white J. Press ocbd with flap pocket
yellow/navy stripe BB tie
navy surcingle belt
BB white bucs
no socks


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

I think chicken-fried steak with iced tea (or mint julep) would be most appropriate. Finish it off with a peach cobbler.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Laxplayer,
I've been flirting with the idea of wearing my white bucks sans socks, but I really have to admire your willingness to do so while wearing a suit and tie. I just don't think I could pull it off, even when the suit is seersucker. 
Good for you!
Happy Seersucker Day to all!


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

My offerings for the 2nd Annual Ask Andy About Seersucker Day










Shoes and socks (and 1 ¾" cuffs&#8230











I'll only take off my jacket for you!











And the watch band











The details:

Press Seersucker sack suit
BB ocbd
BB A&S tie
BB suspenders
J Crew yellow argyles
J Crew bucks
Press watchband


JB


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks good, Joe (and everyone).

So, are you happy with the Press suit? Did you remove the pocket flaps or tuck them in?

I no longer own any seersucker. Weep for me.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> My offerings for the 2nd Annual Ask Andy About Seersucker Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible Joe. An absolute inspiration!


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Very nicely done, Joe (and everyone). I truly am inspired. Up to this point, I have neither the wardrobe nor the "cajones" (sp?) to walk around in a similar outfit in the Chicago Loop. Having discovered this forum, perhaps I will be donning a similar outfit by the time the 3rd Annual SS day rolls around.

Best,
Ron


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Joe,

That puts Argyle and Sutherland up as the most commonly worn tie with two members opting for it.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> ^ Very nicely done, Joe (and everyone). I truly am inspired. Up to this point, I have neither the wardrobe nor the "cajones" (sp?) to walk around in a similar outfit in the Chicago Loop. Having discovered this forum, perhaps I will be donning a similar outfit by the time the 3rd Annual SS day rolls around.
> 
> Best,
> Ron


Just last week I saw a gentleman (age 40-something) in Chicago wearing a seersucker suit. He was walking on Jackson, across from Giordano's.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> My offerings for the 2nd Annual Ask Andy About Seersucker Day...


Well done, Joe -- outstanding in concept and execution.

EGF


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks all.

Brownshoe, yes, it's the new Press seersucker. I love it. Fits perfectly with no alterations (although I did have to step up a size, interestingly).

And the flaps...they're tucked. It's one of my things. I find I put my hands in those pockets frequently and prefer to have the flaps tucked. I know it's not right, and maybe it makes me look like a fool, but I like it. It's one of my things.

JB


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Everyone looks great. I fear I can only be with you in spirit today as it's simply a day around the house. Later I'm mowing the yard. However, I did wear seersucker on Saturday to a wedding. Here is my own lovely bride standing with me:










Haspel suit
Hilditch & Key shirt
Brooks Bros. linen tie
Lehner square
RL Polo/C&J shoes

unseen: vintage Adam hat


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Just last week I saw a gentleman (age 40-something) in Chicago wearing a seersucker suit. He was walking on Jackson, across from Giordano's.


Nice. I'll have to say that, in general, I haven't spotted too much seersucker -- and mainly on older gentlemen. I saw a fellow donning a seersucker suit in court at the Cook County courthouse a few weeks ago (with black wingtips -- not a good look, IMO), but he had to be pushing 80.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Brownshoe said:


> I no longer own any seersucker. Weep for me.


But the seersucker you DID have is being put to good use. Thanks. 

Seersucker sack suit, courtesy of Mr. Brownshoe
White OCBD
Blue and gold striped tie
Navy ribbon belt
Central Band #4
White bucks


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry for the lousy pictures. Had to contort myself for the self portrait. Didn't help that I was trying to snap with a cell phone.

Seersucker coat from Nautica few years ago.
J Press OCBD
Tie from Liberty
Pocket square from Barney's 
US made weejuns
OC pants (don't remember source)


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Lookin' sharp!


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

Looking good everyone. This is the first post of me so forgive the angle, I'll get the hang of it. Long day today so a little dishevelled.










Suit from the Rogue in Jackson, Mississippi -- don't know who they used

Shirt - Troy Shirtmakers Guild
Tie - Vineyard Vines (I don't really like 'em but my wife does)
PS - unknown maker
South Carolina Society pin


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Every person who saw me today, including people who I was interviewing, commented on my seersucker in a positive way...and this is in DC.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm on the road today for a conference, so no picture. Actually, even absent the day, I probably would have worn seersucker since it may be the only bearable jacket for equatorial Singapore. 

LE 3/2 Roll Seersucker Jacket w/ G.Beene Royal Blue P^2
Jantzen Blue OCBD
BB White Ducks
BB #1 Stripe in Red (w/Blue & Light Blue Stripes)
Press Regimental D-Ring Belt in Burgundy & Navy Ribbon
BB Light Blue Argyles
AE Norse Bluchers in Chestnut


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

AldenPyle said:


> I'm on the road today for a conference, so no picture. Actually, even absent the day, I probably would have worn seersucker since it may be the only bearable jacket for equatorial Singapore.
> 
> LE 3/2 Roll Seersucker Jacket w/ G.Beene Royal Blue P^2
> Jantzen Blue OCBD
> ...


very nice indeed. a quiet, and cool, american:icon_smile:


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Just last week I saw a gentleman (age 40-something) in Chicago wearing a seersucker suit. He was walking on Jackson, across from Giordano's.


Might be the same guy I see getting off the Western stop on the Brown line. It is certainly a rare look in Chicago.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> My offerings for the 2nd Annual Ask Andy About Seersucker Day...
> 
> JB,
> Well done, but it is an entirely self serving compliment as we wore the same suit (see, it was the right choice) and the same tie. As much as I'd enjoy being in DC today (another reception for the Modern show at the Corcoran pops to mind). I'm glad that I wasn't- I'm a watch band and braces away from being "twinsies" and as a kid I always hated being dressed the same as a sibling or friend. Funny, as I have that same band too.


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

One time when I wore seersucker pants embroidered with red crabs, one of my professors remarked, "You're the best dressed person I've met, but I'm sorry, they look like pyjamas!"

An odd sleeping pattern had me sleep through Thursday, but if it's if it's normal seersucker pants, it is paired with cordovan penny loafers from Allen Edmonds, light blue cotton Argyll socks, a white or pink shirt, a necktie and a navy blazer from Press. When it's the aforementioned GTH seersucker trousers, a bowtie takes the place of a necktie.


----------



## ish (Jun 21, 2007)

Day late and a dollar short. Basically, a long-time lurker who decided to participate in Seersucker Day but couldn't register in time to post on time. Better late than never though, right?

https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seersuckerwm7.jpg

Bass bucks
J. Crew Socks
J. Crew Pocket Square
J. Crew Suit
Land's End Shirt
Brooks Brothers Tie


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

ish said:


> Day late and a dollar short. Basically, a long-time lurker who decided to participate in Seersucker Day but couldn't register in time to post on time. Better late than never though, right?
> 
> https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seersuckerwm7.jpg
> 
> ...


Well done, ish!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Brownshoe, yes, it's the new Press seersucker. I love it. Fits perfectly with no alterations (although I did have to step up a size, interestingly).
> 
> ...


I think the flaps look good tucked in, especially with a somewhat bulky/busy fabric like seersucker--makes for a nice sleek line. The suit does look like an exceptional fit. Jealous...

Roger, hope you're enjoying it. When I do get another 'sucker, it will be back to Press. They look great.


----------



## AddisonBelmont (Feb 2, 2006)

There are a few of us in the Chicago Loop who wear seersucker on a fairly regular basis once the temperature goe above 8O. I've got suits in blue-gray & gray, a jacket in green and trousers in about six colors, which a woman in the office saw as I took them out of their shipping box, and then remarked "Ooooh, I _love_ those! I used to have pajamas like that when I was little!"

I just gave her the look and she went away. What I really need, though, is a suit in brown--not tan--& white, and I dream of one in tan & olive, not that I've ever seen one.


----------

